# How to make this thin detail on cabinet door



## mcg1990 (Nov 11, 2014)

A customer wants me to build them this - or something like this:










However, I'm having a hard time coming up with a method of making those thin wooden strips in the doors. There's no glass in those doors, so these would have to be strong. But how? In my mind the horizontals and verticals could be achieved through a time consuming collection of half-laps, but that gets thrown off with the X shaped parts that could only then by butt glued into each corner. I cannot see this being strong enough if made of any softwood. With no glass any stray foot would bust right through this.

I'm 99% certain that I'll have to apologize and explain that I can't do this in any way that would be affordable. However, I thought it would be worth checking here to see if anyone has come across/solved/passed on this opportunity before.

Lastly - do these things have a name?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Muntins.
They would be mullions if they framed separate window lites.

I have seen pieces like this made from steel, or wrought iron. That would be pretty strong.

I think making the vertical parts then half lapping the horozontal parts would be strong enough.
The X shaped parts could be half lapped in the middle, and just glued and screwed, or pinned into the rectangular openings. Make spare parts to keep on hand for later repair after the random foot breaks something.
Built in job security. You must learn to look at these challenges as opportunities in stealth.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Can you use the glass itself as a structural component?

Glue the thin pieces to the glass for rigidity. Then the only question is how to join them to make them look nice. Should be easier than dealing with both look and strength. Maybe just mitered joints?

oops, that's what I get for skimming. No glass…sorry, missed that.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Practice making mitered half lap muntins before you decline the job. Please let us know the result.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Art, That looks like a pretty slick deal. I bet they have a dedicated cutter(s) & jigs for that application. 
mcg 1990, I'd check and see how much Walzcraft wanted to make the doors. Then build your customer the cabinet and fit the doors to it. Probably be the way you make the most $$$ for your effort.


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Might be too late but I would do half laps for intersecting joints and might consider this bit for the dual 45 degree cuts http://www.infinitytools.com/1_2-Shank-V-Edge-Banding-Bits/productinfo/61-505/. Might save you a otn of time but I would make sure to inquire that it is what it appears to be, a 90 degree angle. Otherwise you could always use a chamfer, miter saw, or table saw although it will be somewhat tedious.


----------

